# Avatars



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Does anybody else here associate each avatar with a personality, a particular attitude or viewpoint? Does some member, some avatar, immediately evoke some particular sentiment? Do you come to expect a certain response from an avatar?

And then, when that avatar changes, like some do on this forum, are you thrown off? Do you get frustrated, like you can't keep track of a post by just catching a glimpse of the figure on the side of the screen, rather than seeing the member's name? If someone who had never changed their avatar, _ever_, suddenly did change it -- would you freak out?

I respond, respectively: Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes - slightly, and yes - totally.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Also, I vote for *emiellucifuge *as favorite avatar. IMO. *Samurai *is next.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, I do like it if avatars stay the same, or at least don't change very often. (KenOC & hpowders, are you listening?) It does throw me when they change, and it also throws me if a man has a female avatar and vice versa. I was puzzled by Science's pink stiletto for ages.

When someone has had the same avatar 'forever' - like Kieran and Mahlerian - then in my head I start thinking that it's them, that that's what they actually look like. I do react to the avatar and it affects how I think of them and how I address them. I'm just a literal traditional sort of person.

I love my own avatar, a French nineteenth century poster for violin lessons, and I don't foresee wanting to change it. I like Taggart's avatar too, as it fits his user name & we both admired Mark McManus, the man who played the hardboiled Scottish detective.

I had a previous avatar - 







which was a little boy's drawing of me, his teacher, and I liked this, but because I'm wearing trousers it led to people calling me 'dude' etc, which definitely freaked me out.

There are some avatars I don't like, but they shall remain nameless.

I too like Samurai's avatar, and I love Lunasong's and Ondine's too; who could forget moody's suit of armour? I like Novelette's thoughtful guy, and shangoyal's peeping person, & Oldfashionedgirl's & Southwood's paintings. And I have got used to PetrB's new stilton-cheese-bisection. I shall always treat stilton hereafter with *respect*.

But oh, there are too many nice ones to mention!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Avey said:


> Does anybody else here associate each avatar with a personality, a particular attitude or viewpoint? Does some member, some avatar, immediately evoke some particular sentiment? Do you come to expect a certain response from an avatar?


Do you mean that you're not a Belgian reporter?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

My avatar intends a sense of sophistication and intellect often absent from my posts.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Couchie said:


> My avatar intends a sense of sophistication and intellect often absent from my posts.


The cheeky smile isn't too far out, though!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I liked Hpowders' first avatar, the watch, when we first met. We joined at the same time roughly. He now changes them faster than the porche......
Also like the very high heel shoe from Science. A shared fetish.......?
Ingelou's avatar is nice and reminds me of the old logo of Sonus Faber; very good Italian loudspeakers.
And ofcourse incredibly jealous of TurnaboutVox's avatar. Don't ever change it ! But if you do, let me know....
Still thinking of a good one for myself.....

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I changed my avatar temporarily this month and I know that it must've thrown people off. Not that I'm that well-known around the forum anyway, but I've had the same avatar for over a year and then I go and change it--I think some people didn't notice that the posts were even mine. For that reason, I prefer to keep my original avatar.

I tend to see the avatar before I see the user name, so I definitely do have certain associations with certain pictures and certain types of posts and attitudes that I expect from those pictures. It is like a second "name" and it's easier to recognize than the actual username.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Jos said:


> And of course incredibly jealous of TurnaboutVox's avatar. Don't ever change it ! But if you do, let me know....


Might, Jos, temporarily at least, if Scotland votes for independence or Andy Murray wins Wimbledon again...
(Of course, if I did and you adopted my old avatar, you'd get associated with every bad quip I'd posted, not me. :devil

I can't keep up with HPowders and KenOC's avatars' metamorphoses. If they want my professional opinion - their avatars have Multiple Personality Disorder!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't assign avatars with viewpoints, but for me, it is easier to recognize people by their avatars than their names. Avey, Ingelou, Tristan, and Couchie, I recognize you guys immediately! I can also immediately recognize Mahlerian, millionrainbows, Taggart, Vaneyes, samurai, DrKilroy, and violadude. 

So, when people DO change their avatars, I get thrown off and frustrated. I hope I didn't annoy people when I changed my avatar from a picture of nebula to Rautavaara :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2014)

I hope mine reflects my interest in _both_ music and high-end audio. I purchase nice equipment in order to listen to music; some audiophiles purchase music in order to listen to their nice equipment!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

TC's 'post-pictures' are usually not representative of the member - so not really avatars. Mine tend to be poke-fun-at-myself pseudo-avatars, because sometimes I get the notion that I know stuff.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mine reflects my deep respect for the painter of the Sistine Chapel and the creator of the Pietá, from a visit to Rome recently.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Violadude's old avatar kinda looked like Andy Dick. Not so much with the new one, or probably in real life. It reminded me of a thread I started on an old indie-rock forum about casting a movie about the forum members. Since hardly anyone used their own pic it was more about personalities perceived. I considered doing it here too, for fun, but it's easy to accidentally insult someone and the membership here is WAAAAAY too large. But still, seeing his pic reminded me of Andy Dick and that old topic. If you read this, Violadude, no offense please. If you consider it a compliment, you're welcome.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Avey said:


> Does anybody else here associate each avatar with a personality, a particular attitude or viewpoint?


Without anything else to go with on an online forum: Yes, because it becomes as much a part of the person as if you knew and recognized their face and voice.



Avey said:


> And then, when that avatar changes....


~ Changing your avatar is virtual cosmetic surgery ~

A friend told me if he ever starts a forum (he's been thinking he might for some time) that *members will not be allowed to change either their screen name or avatar.* I'm all for that rule, though I did change avatars here once


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I certainly do associate members with their avatars, and when those avatars change, there's a certain moment where I have a hard time thinking about how I expect them to act based on that...

I actually did change my avatar very briefly on April Fool's Day, to a cropped version of:









At other times the thought of changing my avatar has come to me, though I always think of the fact that if I changed it to anything other than a picture of Mahler, it would no longer fit the name, which I want to stand by at all times!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Now that Sid James has changed his avatar, we expect clean fingernails, less Ffing and more whistling.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

If I were Sid James I'd definitely have an avatar of Hattie Jacques.

*retreats to consider changing username to Kenneth Williams solely to get an 'oooh matron!' avatar*


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2014)

That reminds me...time to change...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> That reminds me...time to change...


Oh MacLeod - how *could* you!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2014)

View attachment 42802




Ingélou said:


> Oh MacLeod - how *could* you!


Oh, OK, I'll change it to something more suitable...but she's irresistible, isn't she??


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> If I were Sid James I'd definitely have an avatar of Hattie Jacques.
> 
> *retreats to consider changing username to Kenneth Williams solely to get an 'oooh matron!' avatar*












Your avatar doesn't have to reflect your name otherwise you should have










or possibly










if you're not into carrots, onion and celery.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Due to the influence of a former partner I went through a phase where everything I cooked began with a mirepoix. I still cook that way sometimes, so I suppose I could shoot a bona avatar.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd be vaguely interested to learn if my avatar is associated with my posting in any way at all, or if it just appears to be some random LP. Not fishing for compliments (or the opposite), just slightly curious.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I certainly notice your avatar straight away, Simon NZ, and it prepares me for seeing some really good recommendations. The colour really stands out, & I think I was dimly aware of the lovely leaf shapes. However, I'm sorry to say that my aged eyesight means that I just can't read what the letters say. 

I'd be very sorry indeed if you changed it. It's a lovely sunny cheerful horticultural avatar that I think is so evocative of New Zealand; quite a few of my dance friends have visited your country recently, and they all say that they just didn't want to come home, it was so beautiful.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. Just curious. The text, which I doubt most people can read, says its Lisa Della Casa singing the Four Last Songs Of Richard Strauss.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Just curious. The text, which I doubt most people can read, says its Lisa Della Casa singing the Four Last Songs Of Richard Strauss.


Ah, wonderful version of the songs. I very much approve! However, I'm with Ingelou - couldn't actually see what was said in the lettering and thought of it as a very appealing image of leaf shapes and banners that reflects your understated, personable and thpughtful postings :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

In 2010 I was in Italy for the grand prix and while I was there I went to Mantova for the day. Casa di Rigoletto is in the square outside the Palace Ducale and is a tourist information shop and has a lovely sculpture of a jester in the garden. I took a photo of the sign and it's been my avatar ever since. I use it elsewhere on the net.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Taggart's is easy to identify...one of the few TV detectives that doesn't pose next to a flashy car.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> Taggart's is easy to identify...one of the few TV detectives that doesn't pose next to a flashy car.


That's because it was set in Glasgow - if he'd had a flashy car, he wouldn't be able tio go to Easterhouse or any of the other scenes of crime without getting it a) nicked b) vandalised or c) stripped for parts and sold at the barras.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> I'd be vaguely interested to learn if my avatar is associated with my posting in any way at all, or if it just appears to be some random LP. Not fishing for compliments (or the opposite), just slightly curious.


I recognized the classic Decca-sleeve too and thought immediately of a vinylconnaisseur. Your postings haven't changed that first impression, great avatar, keep it ! 

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> I'd be vaguely interested to learn if my avatar is associated with my posting in any way at all, or if it just appears to be some random LP. Not fishing for compliments (or the opposite), just slightly curious.


Hi SimonNZ, Your avatar is instantly recognisable.










That's a gorgeous piece of 1950s design, I think.

When I see it I can look forward to an interesting musical choice or opinion (so have a compliment anyway!).


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I obviously cannot change it, I like how severe it looks and how it encompasses the most important aspects of music: being properly evil. I admire both composers equally. This was my other option, but I don't listen to classical as often as I used to. Yesterday I went through the whole 'Große Messe in c-Moll' though.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I changed my avatar to help me:

a. seem younger
b. seem totally pathetic

I believe it's already working!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I changed my avatar to help me:
> 
> a. seem younger
> b. seem totally pathetic
> ...


a greater wreaker of devastation might have been Thatcher - but thank goodness I don't have to see her image when I log on to TC!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I changed my avatar to help me:
> 
> a. seem younger
> b. seem totally pathetic
> ...


The Gengisz Khan was very short-lived, even by your standards...... 

Since you are the biggest promotor of pithyness , your first avatar, the watch, is still the best imho.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm glad Ghengis Khan vanished - he was hardly pathetic in the sense of 'promoting pity', the bloodthirsty ravager - unless I've got it wrong and revisionism now hails him as a great benefactor to humankind.

You've stuck with your dark portrait for a bit, hpowders, but he does look a bit doomladen, and at odds with some of your sallies.

You're not so much pithy as changeable. Mercutio, perhaps?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Hmm... Marcello Venusti, Italian Mannnerist painter active in Rome. Mannerism makes itself known by elongated proportions, highly stylized poses, and lack of clear perspective.

Doesn't seem pithy enough to me.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Your posts are often lively & puckish, and who could be pithier than the sprite who could put a girdle round the earth in forty minutes?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I'm glad Ghengis Khan vanished - he was hardly pathetic in the sense of 'promoting pity', the bloodthirsty ravager - unless I've got it wrong and revisionism now hails him as a great benefactor to humankind.
> 
> You've stuck with your dark portrait for a bit, hpowders, but he does look a bit doomladen, and at odds with some of your sallies.
> 
> ...


It was actually an insider joke aimed at KenOC. We discussed using the great Mongol as an avatar, on another thread.
The joke is now officially over.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Your posts are often lively & puckish, and who could be pithier than the sprite who could put a girdle round the earth in forty minutes?
> 
> View attachment 43305


Thank you. I would use "lively & puckish" on my car's license plate, but alas, it has too many letters. The inmates at Florida State prison might rebel. Don't want to upset them. The guards finally gave into their demand of desiring to listen to Le Sacre du Printemps under Boulez every evening at 9PM.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Hmm... Marcello Venusti, Italian Mannnerist painter active in Rome. Mannerism makes itself known by elongated proportions, highly stylized poses, and lack of clear perspective.
> 
> Doesn't seem pithy enough to me.


Nor to me, an acknowledged expert in the field.


----------

